# GVH cancelling servers for no "pure" intentions



## mojeda (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Jack (May 2, 2014)

Why didn't Mun post this himself?

Do you have his permission to post it?


----------



## mojeda (May 2, 2014)

Jack said:


> Why didn't Mun post this himself?
> 
> Do you have his permission to post it?


Oops forgot to switch accounts!

Yes, he told me to post it.


----------



## SkylarM (May 2, 2014)

Pure intentions? Oops you tried to use your 100tb bandwidth didn't you


----------



## Damian (May 2, 2014)

"Beyond my authority" <---- wat?

Like this?


----------



## Jack (May 2, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Oops forgot to switch accounts!
> 
> Yes, he told me to post it.


Why couldn't he post it?


----------



## mojeda (May 2, 2014)

Jack said:


> Why couldn't he post it?


Beyond my authority.


----------



## DomainBop (May 2, 2014)

Jack said:


> Why couldn't he post it?


Obviously you've never tried posting with your head embedded in a pie.  It's practically impossible.


----------



## MartinD (May 2, 2014)

This is not the GVH forum. Really getting fed up of this crap.


----------

